# A letter to XM Radio



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just sent off this email to the folks at XM, I thought I would share this here with you as well.

Email sent to [email protected]om

I am just writing to thank you for playing my sons request last night.

We got stuck in traffic for over an hour and were listing to XM Kids the entire time. My son Zackery said he wanted to hear the Witch Doctor song so I told him he should call in and request it.

I dialed the cell phone for him and told him to press the green send button if he wanted to hear it. He was really nervous about calling in. After 15 minutes of holding the phone he finnaly pressed the send button. A few seconds later Jinx answered the phone and Zackery made the request.

The time of Zackery's call last night was 5:48 and at 5:53 we heard Jinx play the tape of Zackerys call and he played his request. I found it amazing he got the request up so fast, and Zackery was floating on cloud 9 that he heard his voice on the radio.

That is all Zackery talked about last night, and even this morning that was the first thing out of his mouth. He said that today he is going to talk about how he was on XM Kids radio yesterday when he has his sharing time in School.

Thanks Jinx for the quick turnaround on the song and for making my 8 year old son an XM fan for life.

Scott Greczkowski
Newington, Connecticut


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

That's the way radio should work. Couldn't do that
on a voice-tracked station could you?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Boy they are quick to reply!

Just got this in my email

Scott,

Thanks so much for your email! We are thrilled to have made such an impact for Zackery (and you). Jinx LOVES requests -- so if there's something else you & Zack want to hear, don't hesitate to call 1-866-267-0461. No guarantees we can always turn it around that efficiently, but I promise we'll do our best! Especially Jinx - he loves this stuff! And he's great at getting it on the air. 

Thanks for letting us into your radio! Please tell Zackery we said Hi. 

>kenny 

PS For what it's worth, I always forget to press the SEND button, too...

Kenny Curtis 
PRogRam diRecToR 
XMKiDS! 
XM Satellite Radio 
1500 Eckington Place NE 
Washington DC 20002 
202-380-4379


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Pete,

Here in Hartford almost all the stations here are now voicetracked.

I gets me upset to hear people making fun of satellite radio, but these folks who make fun have never tried it.

My wife was upset when I wanted to spend $10 a month for radio, that was untill she took my truck out for a ride one day. When she got hom that night we were on our way to Best Buy, buying her a Sony Plug & Play XM unit for her car. So now we both have one.

If XM was smart they should rent XM units for day long trials.  If you like it you keep the radio and we charge it to your credit card. 

I dont think they would have many folks returning the radio after using it for 24 hours!


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't have XM yet, but I'm on the verge of buying it.
Radio in Atlanta is crap, much of the FM is voice tracked
and AM is well...AM. 
Your "testimonial" is a great help in making a decision.
Sirrius might also be good but I think the late start up
will hurt em.


----------



## del (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pete K. _
> *I don't have XM yet, but I'm on the verge of buying it.
> Radio in Atlanta is crap, much of the FM is voice tracked
> and AM is well...AM.
> ...


Pete,

Xm is a fine system but also listen to sirius before you buy. I have Sirius for over a month and love it. Sirius does not have any commercials at all on their music channels and does not rebroadcast Fm stations. I also have three other friends with Sirius and they all rave about it.

Scott,

I wish you had gotten your wife a Sirius so you could be an impartial moderator of this forum. Maybe your next car!
Del


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Pete, There's another NE Georgia member here Cabinwood, she has XM and she seems to like it. I'm from NE Georgia as well and I know how radio is down there, it even gets worse for people the further north you go, especially up in the mountains. 

Del, I'm sure Sirius is as good as XM.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Pete -- Yes I'm from the north Georgia mountains. I've had XM Radio about a month or so now and absolutely love it. I've got the Sony unit so use it both in my home and car. I never have been able to get a radio station up here in the mountains so it's a real treat now. I was a little worried about getting the signal when the leaves came out (I live in the middle of the woods), but they're out now and I still have radio!

I highly recommend it :hi:


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for your thoughts . It will help me make the right decision.
Cabinwood...I thought you folks up in Blue Ridge had
all the radio you could handel with "Mountain Country
Radio, " WPPL!


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pete K. _
> *Thanks for your thoughts . It will help me make the right decision.
> Cabinwood...I thought you folks up in Blue Ridge had
> all the radio you could handel with "Mountain Country
> Radio, " WPPL! *


That's such a powerhouse, I can barely get that where I live!:shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Del,

SIRIUS is NOT AVAILABLE in Connecticut.

Besides Sirius does not have the comedy channels my wife likes.

I personally don't like SIRIUS its just seemed flat, I have spent MANY hours listening to the live feeds on the Internet, and to me it seemed that you were listening to a CD player with a bunch of songs.

XM is great because its interactive, if I want to hear a song I call and within a song or two it is played. The DJ's do give banter but it is short and sweet, I also love the wide collection of Jingles XM has, it makes it feel like the way radio use to be.

Sirius does not even offer request lines, if you send in a request via the internet you are told that they will try to play it within 48 hours. What kind of crap is that?

You an your friends make up a large part of the Sirius base! They announced yesterday that they only have 450 users!

I am not saying Sirius is bad, its just not for me, some folks really like the no talk no commercial thing Sirius has going.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> That is all Zackery talked about last night, and even this morning that was the first thing out of his mouth.


Sounds to me that you have a young DJ on your hands. Get that kid a Ham License.


----------



## del (May 1, 2002)

Scott,
Come on, your going to compare sound coming over the net to a good car stereo. I have great speakers and it does not come close to my car. Well you can not be to in to great sound or you would not have gotten a fm modulated plug and play system. To get the best sound xm or sirius you must get a seperate head unit and tuner. Anytime you add another source (FM modulator) your going to lose sound quality. I have been told by two different car installers (XM owners) that Sirius sounds better in Phoenix and Detroit. These people do this all day so they must know something. Yes, Sirius did not have to many music breaks before but not anymore. Sirius DJ's now come on every 4-5 songs and tell a liitle history about the artist who is touring where for maybe a minute and get back to the music. Sirius does have a comedy channel. They just do not play any of it or news channels over the net. The 450 subs were as of 3-31 with a launch of only four cities and no advertising. You will see a strong campaign this summer. That is very cool they play your song but do you think that is going to last when they get a bigger base and the kids start calling. I am not trying to get in to it with you but just want to let new people to listen to both before you buy.

Del


----------

